# Malcolm and Ophelia are back!



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

These two are neck in neck with T and T! They LOVE each other!! They are always sleeping together. And to think that when we got Malcolm from the spca last year they said he had to be an only cat. Well he definitely loves his little sister. 

Unfortunately there is no digital camera in our house.

Malcolm is 4 next week, and Ophelia is five months. She has been with us since august.

I just found one of her teeth!!

Something screwy happened with my account, so new name! Haven't posted for months!

under the couch









typical sleeping position









edit: oops forgot link to other pictures on our website

check them out

http://www.kelch.bravehost.com/cats.html


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What sweeties curled up together! :wink: 










I love this photo of Ophelia!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

they are great!!!!! sooo cute!!!!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Krista your pics always remind me of my two.

It is soooo awesome to see a little one and a big one be such good friends and always be so loving! T and T awlays look so nice together because of their different clolouring


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Aww. they are super cute!


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

They're very cute. Funny to see them under the couch. I've never had a couch where a cat could go under it.


----------



## sweetmackenzie (Nov 10, 2004)

* aaaawwww I think I just melted! They are so cute!  *


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Malcolm and Ophelia say thank you!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

Adorable. I've missed seeing them.


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Awwwww


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They're adorable together. The pic under the couch is a good one to blow up to a panorama and frame it :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I LOVE the collection on your site -- especially the one of Malcolm snuggling with Ophelia's kitty butt! haha -- that one really made me smile.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

They are adorable. Look at those faces.. makes you want to kiss them!


----------

